# making steps in dirt?



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

how do i go about making a set of steps up a dirt hill? semi-perminate? obviously i will have to dig out L shaped steps into the dirt, maybe put flat creek rock as a stepping stone? never done this before any/all ideas welcome


the hill is maybe 20ft up, kinda steep


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My father had me cut steps up a terrace on our property 40 years ago by using some of the earth I dug out to mix with some portland cement to rough trowel "dirtcrete" steps to provide traction when walking up the terrace.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

place I used to work at dug in concrete blocks


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Railroad ties are commonly used for this. You can drill holes and pound re-bar down through them to keep them in place.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Yep, i 2nd the railroad ties, and i put a little gravel in the treads to keep out mud. 
kinda like this
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NZKtGVAWGU[/ame]


----------



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

cant do railroad ties... too close to my well. but thanks for the help.

i actually have some portland cement, might try this idea


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

use concrete block, and put the core up and down and fill with the dirt, put them long way in the hill and they will hold and not slip down the hill, as easily or flip over, may have to refill as the cores pack down, if the block does not feel comfortable in time cove with paver stone blocks,

This some what the idea is what I am suggesting,
https://thefigure5.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/dscn4293.jpg

https://thefigure5.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/dscn4292.jpg
from this site,
http://thefigure5.wordpress.com/2012/04/02/dirt-rocks-stairs/


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

You might want to consider flat rocks.... just dig out a spot for each as you go up the hill.


----------

